# Userpages



## Dok (1. Februar 2003)

Ein neues kleines Spielzeug für alle, Userpages!

Ihr könnt dieses in eurem Profil anlegen.
Ihr könnt Bilder hinterlegen und Ihr habt ein kleines Gästebuch.

Allen die es nutzen möchten wünsche ich viel Spaß!


----------



## masch1 (1. Februar 2003)

super dok nehm ich gern an malgleich gucken :z  :z  :z


----------



## angeltreff (1. Februar 2003)

Habe auch gleich rumgespielt.  :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2003)

:q Und wer will, kann seine (nicht - gewerbliche) Seite auch im Anglerboard - Magazin vorstellen.
Bitte als Word - Dokument, Schrift TimesNewRoman 12, DinA4 an 
magazi@anglerboard.de
 :q


----------



## Jo (1. Februar 2003)

Sauber Dok, #r 

was Dir so alles einfällt :q 

Habs auch gleich ausprobiert

Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## angeltreff (1. Februar 2003)

Das mit dem Bild geht aber nicht, gibt es da Beschränkungen? (Größe, Format etc.) Und warum Galerie, soweit ich sehe, geht nur 1 Bild.


----------



## Dok (1. Februar 2003)

Es gibt eine Größenbeschränkung!
Aber es gehen 15 Bilder!


----------



## plötze (1. Februar 2003)

tolle idee dok  

gruß plötze #h


----------



## angeltreff (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original von Dok _
> Es gibt eine Größenbeschränkung!



Mensch Martin, biste heute wieder mal gesprächig. Gebe mir mal einen Tipp, irgendwo zwischen 3 Terra- und 2 Kilobyte.


----------



## Klausi (1. Februar 2003)

Ich bekomme auch kein Bild rein  ;+


----------



## angeltreff (1. Februar 2003)

40 Kilobyte gehen, soweit habe ich es getestet.


----------



## Klausi (1. Februar 2003)

Ich gebe es jetzt auf, ich bin schon bis 32 KB runter und es klappt immer noch nicht. :e


----------



## angeltreff (1. Februar 2003)

Das sollte aber gehen, mein 4. Bild (stillleben) ist 40 kb groß.


----------



## Klausi (1. Februar 2003)

Ich habe gesehen ihr habt Eure Bilder über die Page geladen. Kann das sein ?


----------



## wolle (1. Februar 2003)

schöne sache Dok,werde es morgen ausprobieren #h


----------



## angeltreff (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original von Klausi _
> Ich habe gesehen ihr habt Eure Bilder über die Page geladen. Kann das sein ?



 ;+  Ich habe das Webinterface genommen, was unter &quot;Userpage&quot; zur Verfügung steht. Bilder sind von der Festplatte hoch geladen worden.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. Februar 2003)

Klasse dok
werde ich auch gleich einmal probieren....
Ihr seid sooo erfinderisch  :q


----------



## Ace (1. Februar 2003)

#6#6#6#6#6#6#6
einfach geil


----------



## Laksos (2. Februar 2003)

Eih gut, Dok!

Prima, da können jetzt Boardies, die keine eigene Homepage haben (natürlich auch diejenigen mit einer HP), sich auf diesem Wege eine eigene Mini-Page anlegen!  :m


----------



## buggs (2. Februar 2003)

Super Idee Dok :g 
Wie bekomme ich mehr Bilder rein? :b


----------



## angeltreff (2. Februar 2003)

> _Original von buggs _
> Wie bekomme ich mehr Bilder rein?



Einfach wieder über das Webinterface ein weiteres Bild laden, dann noch eins ...


----------



## rene (2. Februar 2003)

hab das gleiche prob. 3 hochgeladen und nur 1 drin. hab auch die seite im browser aktualisiert. 
irgendwer ahnung?


----------



## scholle01 (3. Februar 2003)

Hm, bei mir geht&acute;s gar nicht!! ;+ 
Der Balken wandert, bleibt aber am Ende stehen und stehen und stehen!!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (3. Februar 2003)

Hallo Herr Dok,  

wie groß darf denn nun das Bild sein ?
Bei mir gings auch nicht mit den Bildern  :c


----------



## buggs (4. Februar 2003)

Danke Angeltreff werde es am Wochende Testen  :m


----------



## Bowman (13. Februar 2003)

Ich habe mal testweise 4 Bilder hochgeladen.

Das größte mit 32 KB.

Größere Bilder konnte ich nicht hochladen. Es kommt keinerlei Fehlermeldung.
Alles sieht gut aus, aber größere Bilder werden dann nicht aufgelistet ....

Trotzdem eine sehr gute Idee  :z  Muss man halt ein bißchen basteln.

Fragen an Dok: Wie lösche ich ein Bild aus meiner Galerie?
Behalte ich meine Userpage-ID (momentan 127) oder ändert die sich?


----------



## wolle (13. Februar 2003)

meine bilder haben eine größe von 480x360 im ordner eigene
dateien,userpage anklicken, durchsuchen anklicken,eigene
dateien anklicken,öffnen,bild anklicken,öffnen,dann
erscheint der name des bildes,auf senden klicken und das
wars.  #h


----------



## Kunze (13. Februar 2003)

Hallo!

Habe es genauso gemacht, wie wolle es oben beschrieben hat.

Funzt tadellos.  :m 

Wieder ne tolle Idee von Dok. #6 #h


----------



## Klausi (13. Februar 2003)

Jetzt hat es auch endlich bei mir geklappt :z


----------

